# so here is a variety of pics



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

here is a variety of pics. anything from apache helicopters-my son some of my saltwater fish tank pics as well enjoy


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

more...


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

more..


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

more


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

here are some of my nephew and son


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Use a tripod, your pics will majorly change.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

bare with me i have alot. i just got my laptop fixed so i lost all my pics had to recover what was on facebook


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

all of my pics are shot with my camer phone. My digital is at the bottom of davey jone's locker somewere between freeport and galveston bay lol sorry for crappy quality some might like them tho


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

ok here is some


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

the pic of the fish on the bottom of the tank is a sea robin i brought all the way back to colorado springs from galveston in march. i also brought back a croaker and a pinfish lol


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

i guess i'll stop for now lol i have a butt ton of pics of colorado still


----------

